# from bad to wrose.



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

My girlfriends daughter and son in law just got kicked out of their place late at night two days ago. I was taking a nap because I felt awful. I woke up and went to get something to drink because my meds make me thirsty. I stepped on a small metal truck barefoot and swore, I didn't expect it to be there and I certainly wasn't searching the floor for thing to avoid stepping on. Now I was just told I have to move out. I have no where to go and the only help I can receive is a homeless shelter. I have no money first first months rent and can barely survive on what disability pays me and now I am being evicted over a slip of the tongue. If you've ever stepped on a small metal truck or lego block bare foot you know it isn't a pleasant experience, quite painful. As soon as the word slipped my mouth I apologized but it fell on deaf ears, I was just told to pack my things and get out right away. I don't know what I'm going to do. I know legally she has to give me time to move but time won't help as there is no place I can go and no way I can save the money to move. I just don't know what to do and I am at my wits end over this.

Anyone know a kind loving lady that wants a new man in her life? I'm good at fixing things and very caring.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my. Maybe we can all pitch in a little. Just my opinion. I'm by far not rich but am totally willing to help. What happen? What could you have said to get kicked out? That doesn't seem right. How can they do that?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jerry.. I can't believe this is happening to you.... and can't believe your former GF would kick you out without giving you time to find a place! 

Jerry... please contact HUD.... I've provided the link below.

Rental Help: Ohio - HUD

I know here in Ny they are a great source for people to find affordable housing. Rentals are usually based on % of income... most often I've hear it is about 30%.. and often heat is included. I think you are not yet a "senior" or there would be even more options opened to you... but your disability may be 'helpful' in this situation.

Know you'll be in my prayers and if i come up with any other info I'll post!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know in Ohio but I know from somebody who lived in Florida and wanted to kick out her daughter. She could not kick her out just like this. She needed to go to court and get an eviction notice.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't know in Ohio but I know from somebody who lived in Florida and wanted to kick out her daughter. She could not kick her out just like this. She needed to go to court and get an eviction notice.


Jerry, I agree, I don't think they can do this legally. I would contact Legal aid in your city.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> Oh my. Maybe we can all pitch in a little. Just my opinion. I'm by far not rich but am totally willing to help. What happen? What could you have said to get kicked out? That doesn't seem right. How can they do that?


I stepped on a small metal car barefoot and said the S word, I apologized immediately but it hurt like heck and caught me by surprise. my girlfriend and I have not been happy together for a long time, we just didn't get around to doing anything about it because we could trust each other



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Jerry.. I can't believe this is happening to you.... and can't believe your former GF would kick you out without giving you time to find a place!
> 
> Jerry... please contact HUD.... I've provided the link below.
> 
> ...


Hud has a two year waiting list here I already tried calling them aand any other resource I could find.



MalteseJane said:


> I don't know in Ohio but I know from somebody who lived in Florida and wanted to kick out her daughter. She could not kick her out just like this. She needed to go to court and get an eviction notice.


Believe me, I don't want to drag this out any longer than necessary. it would suck living in a place where your roomate wanted you gone. 



mdbflorida said:


> Jerry, I agree, I don't think they can do this legally. I would contact Legal aid in your city.


See above,


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jerry.... I volunteer at a shelter here in Mass...no one wants to make that first step thru the door but you will find help, shelter, food even if it's for one night or just information on what your choices might be. You can make a connection on what to do next. I know that the people who work there help find affordable housing for their guest. The YMCA has housing for men and women. These are usually big houses converted into studios for really low low prices...can you look into something like that....the wait list is usually no where as long as say section 8...maybe that's an options for you?
As for just kicking you out...I wld think your gf needs a court order to do that....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry.. I think I recall you saying you had a daughter or daughter and family?
Any way you could pool your resources and find a place together if moving in with her/them is not big enough or an option? Maybe a win/win for both?


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Jerry.... I volunteer at a shelter here in Mass...no one wants to make that first step thru the door but you will find help, shelter, food even if it's for one night or just information on what your choices might be. You can make a connection on what to do next. I know that the people who work there help find affordable housing for their guest. The YMCA has housing for men and women. These are usually big houses converted into studios for really low low prices...can you look into something like that....the wait list is usually no where as long as say section 8...maybe that's an options for you?
> As for just kicking you out...I wld think your gf needs a court order to do that....



I've exhausted every resource around here including churches and they are all way over stretched. YMCA would not work as I have too much stuff that I am not willing to part with, my tools and motorcycle need a garage. My Louie Dog and Miss Boo are my life and I could not live without them. As far as a court order, would you want to stay where you are not wanted over something as stupid as stepping on a toy and reacting with a cuss word because it hurt like heck and surprised the heck out of me. I was groggy, she knew that I just woke up from a nap after taking my medications, it was an honest slip of the tongue. I treat her like a queen, always have. She treats me like ____ for no reason at all. I fix everything around here, I wash the dishes, floors and vacuum. I take care of the yard and anything that needs attention. But because she work and I am on disability she treats me like I am a lesser person just because I am sick. Even sick I still get stuff done, I don't let it stop me because I know she worked all day and I want her to come home to a clean house where everything always wroks.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Jerry.. I think I recall you saying you had a daughter or daughter and family?
> Any way you could pool your resources and find a place together if moving in with her/them is not big enough or an option? Maybe a win/win for both?



I've lived with my son before and thats a no go, he is just too unreliable, blasts music all hours day and night and doesn't do anything around the house. He came very close to starting a fist fight with me because I washed the dishes and when he got home there wasn't enough hot water for a shower, fumy thing is the dishes I washed were not my mess, he and his girlfriend had both sides of the sink overflowing and smelling bad. I have a daughter but she is living in a small place her grandmother left her and there is barely enough room for her and her 2 kids let alone me and my stuff.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

In Ohio, she has to get an eviction notice, from the time the eviction notice is served, you then have 30 days according to Ohio law..Found this out after my friend had to get an eviction notice served on her brother... who didn't live there, no letters or proof of address that he lived there, he didn't pay anything,therefore not a tennant... but since he occationally crashed on the couch ,overnight to sleep off a drunk, he was considered a resident... He stayed the whole 30 days too!
He got drunk and grabbed her son by the ear , hard,but the police could only give him a warning,tell her to go through the eviction process to serve papers to evict him. She about died,but she had to go that legal route...
She can't just kick you out according to Ohio law...
Is your name on a lease? If so you have even more protections...
Good luck!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I would think there would have to be a 30 eviction notice but I could be wrong. With your pups anywhere is going to be hard to get into. PM me where I can send you what I can and I will.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you're in this situation, Jerry  I hope and pray that you will figure out a suitable solution.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> I would think there would have to be a 30 eviction notice but I could be wrong. With your pups anywhere is going to be hard to get into. PM me where I can send you what I can and I will.



Would any of you want to live where you are not wanted? My life is tough enough to live 30 days with someone that doesn't love me and wants me gone. We barely even talk even before this happened, we were just too comfortable in the fact that our bills were getting paid and we were not alone.. I can't even recall the last time we made love, its been years. This is no way to live even for another few minutes let alone 30 days.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I cant believe the awful story you present to us over and over again. I mean, I don't believe it. Every post you have made on this forum has been about your hardships...yet you have a computer, you have internet access..who pays for that? I am truly sorry, if you speak the truth and really are as sick as you say you are, but it sounds to me like you are trying to scam some soft hearts into giving you money. You always come up with an excuse why you can't get help. After working my whole life, social security gives me $200 less than disablity pays. I am sorry, with all my heart, if you are for real, but I do not believe it. If I were in the dire straights you claim to be, I would not have the time to spend posting on the internet. Again, I am sorry if you are for real, but your posts sound like a skam to me.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

wow, I can't believe this is what I get when I pour my heart out to people I think of as friends. I thought I was unwelcome where I am living but I honestly didn't expect to be called a scam artist when all I was looking for was advice and a place to vent with people I felt I could trust. I'd be happy to mail you my medical records and SSI award letter if that would ease your mind but quite frankly you have made me feel more unwelcome than I have ever felt in my life and I am now sorry that I ever joined this forum.

EDIT: I'll also point out that if you read all my posts most were asking questions about caring for my Louie, some posts were advise, some were jokes, only every now and then I would vent something bothering me, I am human and yes some times I need to vent.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Jerry, I do understand not wanting to live with someone who does not want you there, but I would try to stick it out to give you time to prepare your next move. If you act on emotion your poor little fluffs will be homeless too. I think a lot of us have been in a place sometime in our life where there was no hope, but if you take the time to find a place that will be best for you and your fluff pals, I do think in the long run you will be happier.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I cant believe the awful story you present to us over and over again. I mean, I don't believe it. Every post you have made on this forum has been about your hardships...yet you have a computer, you have internet access..who pays for that? I am truly sorry, if you speak the truth and really are as sick as you say you are, but it sounds to me like you are trying to scam some soft hearts into giving you money. You always come up with an excuse why you can't get help. After working my whole life, social security gives me $200 less than disablity pays. I am sorry, with all my heart, if you are for real, but I do not believe it. If I were in the dire straights you claim to be, I would not have the time to spend posting on the internet. Again, I am sorry if you are for real, but your posts sound like a skam to me.



*Wow Sylvia that was mean and unnecessary. You might think all you want but be KIND, you are not on his shoes. If it's a lie or not it's not our place to judge it or talk down on someone. *


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocks said:


> wow, I can't believe this is what I get when I pour my heart out to people I think of as friends. I thought I was unwelcome where I am living but I honestly didn't expect to be called a scam artist when all I was looking for was advice and a place to vent with people I felt I could trust. I'd be happy to mail you my medical records and SSI award letter if that would ease your mind but quite frankly you have made me feel more unwelcome than I have ever felt in my life and I am now sorry that I ever joined this forum.
> 
> EDIT: I'll also point out that if you read all my posts most were asking questions about caring for my Louie, some posts were advise, some were jokes, only every now and then I would vent something bothering me, I am human and yes some times I need to vent.


Jerry, this is the world wide web. I want to believe you, I want to have compassion for you, but you know as well as I do that not all posts are honest. This is the world wide web. I want to believe you, and if I believe you, I want to help you...but it is just so hard to see that you are not just a person who is scamming soft hearts into donating money to you...do you see what I am talking about? If you are honest, I am so sorry for mistrusting you...but there is no way on earth I would post such woes on the internet. I have had some hard times in my life, but I would not make them public. If you are honest, I apologize with all my heart for mistrusting you, but surely you can see how it looks.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Jerry, I do understand not wanting to live with someone who does not want you there, but I would try to stick it out to give you time to prepare your next move. If you act on emotion your poor little fluffs will be homeless too. I think a lot of us have been in a place sometime in our life where there was no hope, but if you take the time to find a place that will be best for you and your fluff pals, I do think in the long run you will be happier.


I've already got two places to look at tomorrow, this wasn't a hasty decision, it was actually long overdue. The one place sounds promising and isn't too far from my family and I could finally get on with my life and find someone to really fall in love with.




Dominic said:


> Wow Sylvia that was mean and unnecessary. You might think all you want but be KIND, you are not on his shoes. If it's a lie or not it's not our place to judge it or talk down on someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I don't blame her for being wary, there are all kinds of people out here. I took offense to the fact that I was already assumed to be asking for handouts. When I needed a brush for Louie I asked what kind and where to get it from and bought it myself. I didn't ask for a handout, I asked where to find what I needed. The same things with dealing with the flea issues, types of food and treats, favorite toys, etc. I asked health questions about Louie, things to watch for and many other things in my well over 500 posts and I'd bet you can't find any where I asked for anything more than advice.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Jerry, this is the world wide web. I want to believe you, I want to have compassion for you, but you know as well as I do that not all posts are honest. This is the world wide web. I want to believe you, and if I believe you, I want to help you...but it is just so hard to see that you are not just a person who is scamming soft hearts into donating money to you...do you see what I am talking about? If you are honest, I am so sorry for mistrusting you...but there is no way on earth I would post such woes on the internet. I have had some hard times in my life, but I would not make them public. If you are honest, I apologize with all my heart for mistrusting you, but surely you can see how it looks.



Did you ever stop to think that some people would rather vent their problems to people they don't have to face. Its much easier to open your heart up to people that you never see. You can talk about embarrassing things that would be hard to tell someone you know. You think I want to call my mom or my kids and trouble them with this? They have enough problems so for me the best way to talk things out is with friends that are faceless, I never have to be worried about something I say getting back to someone else, I can be open and honest about anything with no worries of having to face that person and the embarrassment it would bring.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Jerry, this is the world wide web. I want to believe you, I want to have compassion for you, but you know as well as I do that not all posts are honest. This is the world wide web. I want to believe you, and if I believe you, I want to help you...but it is just so hard to see that you are not just a person who is scamming soft hearts into donating money to you...do you see what I am talking about? If you are honest, I am so sorry for mistrusting you...but there is no way on earth I would post such woes on the internet. I have had some hard times in my life, but I would not make them public. If you are honest, I apologize with all my heart for mistrusting you, but surely you can see how it looks.


Honestly Sylvie, I have seen people offer him money. I have not seen him ask for funds, nor have I seen Jerry respond to those offers. If he did, he did it privately. Not on the world wide web! And, if my memory serves me, there have been quite a few members here that have posted personal stories for the sake of having a place to unload and as a sounding board. Even you my dear, and everyone listened and offered sympathy. If you think he is scamming or you don't like him, move on. Lets all try pushing our kindness button!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dominic said:


> *Wow Sylvia that was mean and unnecessary. You might think all you want but be KIND, you are not on his shoes. If it's a lie or not it's not our place to judge it or talk down on someone. *
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I am so sorry you see it this way. I never really meant to be unkind, but I simply mistrust him. I have been in his shoes. I have spent sleepless nights worrying about how I would come up with the rent. That was a long time ago, but I will never forget it. I spent nights when I could not sleep because I was short on the rent, but I managed somehow. I am not without compassion, I just do not trust random posts on the internet. Is that lacking? I wish that Jerry could find the help he needs. Honest to God, I hope I am not having a cold heart here. Please forgive me if I am. It is just that this is the world wide web...and we can never be sure of the authenticity of posts made.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I am sorry. Perhaps I just wanted to disbelieve that the world could be so unkind. Please forgive me for stating my feelings. I wish I could erase my posts. I should have kept my stupid mouth shut...period.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I am so sorry you see it this way. I never really meant to be unkind, but I simply mistrust him. I have been in his shoes. I have spent sleepless nights worrying about how I would come up with the rent. That was a long time ago, but I will never forget it. I spent nights when I could not sleep because I was short on the rent, but I managed somehow. I am not without compassion, I just do not trust random posts on the internet. Is that lacking? I wish that Jerry could find the help he needs. Honest to God, I hope I am not having a cold heart here. Please forgive me if I am. It is just that this is the world wide web...and we can never be sure of the authenticity of posts made.


There is no need for you to be "sorry for the way I see". Clearly we see the world with different eyes. 

You have never been on his shoes no matter how hard your life could've been because each of us experience life different, some people can handle more than others and so on. 

Mind you that, the fact you not believe him doesn't make him a liar. As you mention God, let Him be the one guiding your words and please Sylvia, do not forget how many countless threads you have started with personal matters and you had support from so many kind people here that took their time to read and reply to you.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jerry I live in Granite City, IL near St. Louis, MO if you need a place to stay for awhile you can come over here. If you find a place that doesn't allow animals I will be happy to watch your animals. Sorry!!! I can't offer anymore.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am closing this thread because of the nature of some of the comments that were made. Please remember that the rules of SM require that we treat each other with respect.


----------

